# Hi all!



## Teri (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi everyone. My name is Teri. I live in Houston, TX and have signed my first mystery novel with an agent with a 12 month contract. Random House / Bantam requested my full ms within 2 days, but decided it was not for them. I now am waiting on 3 other publishers to let me know what they think. It's very exciting, but also very surreal. Wish me luck!!! I need to get out of the oil business!!!!!


----------



## flashgordon (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow Teri, that is great news! Let us know how it goes. Must be a very exciting time... and welcome to the forum.


----------



## terrib (Jul 13, 2008)

welcome Teri, that is great news. Yeah, make sure you let us know.


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow Teri, congratulations!


----------



## Sam (Jul 13, 2008)

Whoa, too many Teris! Slow it down a bit! I'm trying to get to grip with just Terrib, never mind another!

Just kidding, Teri. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## terrib (Jul 13, 2008)

I read that Sam....I guess one Terri is quiet enough, eh?


----------



## Sam (Jul 13, 2008)

Quiet? You're not quiet. You're "quite" loud, actually. 

PS: You were meant to read it.


----------



## terrib (Jul 13, 2008)

I am smiling............


----------



## Sam (Jul 13, 2008)

You are? All I can see is a lot of make-up on a eyelid. Can't make out any smiles there.


----------



## OtherWorlds (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome, Teri. That is awesome that you've gotten so far. Nobody but agents ever request my manuscripts.  Certainly no major publishers. Best of luck with your writing. You must be pretty good to have gotten so close to the goal.  Keep it up.


----------



## Alex Kostin (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome and

 GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK


----------



## Shinn (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi there Teri and good luck with your book


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 27, 2008)

Konnichiwa Teri-san. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ohdear (Jul 28, 2008)

Congratulations Terri, Keep your mind on the goal and your keyboard clicking and you will get there. I am not brave enough to go that far.

I have two and a half books of erotic fiction and thats where I'm stuck....next step is too scary.

Let us know what happens next.

My husband works in oil and gas also.

cheers Robyn


----------



## moderan (Jul 28, 2008)

Greetings.


----------

